# Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen



## kleinerStichling (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo AB-BigGamer,

für meinen bevorstehenden Trip suche ich eine reisefreudige kurzgeteilte Rute zum Poppen auf GTs und Jiggen auf kleinere Thune.
Ich hatte bereits die o.g. Shimano Kaibutsu Light Pleasure ( 2,29m / 100g ) bei einem früheren Trip dabei und war sehr zufrieden!
Leider kam Sie aus dem Shimanoservice zur Behebung kleinerer Mängel nie zurück, da Sie seit 2011 wohl in Deutschland nicht mehr vertrieben wird. #q
Im Ausland möchte ich Sie wegen der Mängelerfahrung ungern bestellen.

Kennt jemand einen Shop der diese Rute noch zufällig auf Lager hat?
Kennt jemand Alternativen (Länge bis 2,40m, reales WG 100-150g) ?

Gruß kleinerStichling#h


----------



## ulfisch (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*

Ne sorry da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen
Du könntest mal die Penn overseas serie anschauen da gibt es auch einige Reiseruten.

Aber zum Poppen empfehle ich Dir definitiv eine Frau bzw. einen Mann je nach Geschmack:vik:


----------



## ullsok (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*

Eine Rute für beides finde ich etwas schwierig - Jiggen mit einer 2,40 m Rute #d

Schau dir doch mal die Fox Trek Travel Rutenserie an, da gibt es einiges.

Zum Jiggen findet man ansonsten bei ebay ab und zu noch die mehrteiligen Jigwrex STC.

Und zum Popping bieten einige Hi-End Hersteller ja mittlerweile auch Reiseruten an, z.B. Tenryu.


----------



## basslawine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*

hier gibts sie scheinbar noch, allerdings ein recht gesalzener Preis:

http://www.troutfishing.co.uk/shimano-caranx-kaibutsu-stc-light-pleasure-length-ft-7-6ft

liefern auch nach deutschland

auf die schnelle gefunden als Alternative:

http://www.snowbee.co.uk/fly-fishing/travel-rods/

ungefähr auf seitenmitte kommt eine popping/Boat rod, die sich ganz interessant anhört.


gruss Marco


----------



## sprogoe (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Aber zum Poppen empfehle ich Dir definitiv eine Frau bzw. einen Mann je nach Geschmack:vik:




#6
und ne´ extra Reiserute braucht man dafür auch nicht, geht mit der angeborenen


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*




ulfisch schrieb:


> Du könntest mal die Penn overseas serie anschauen da gibt es auch einige Reiseruten.


 Danke aber die Serie kenn ich bereits und die Ruten passen nicht für das gesuchte Einsatzgebiet.




ulfisch schrieb:


> Aber zum Poppen empfehle ich Dir definitiv eine Frau bzw. einen Mann je nach Geschmack


 Haha  was für ein Scherzkeks hat denn das Glossar geschrieben?!




ullsok schrieb:


> Eine Rute für beides finde ich etwas schwierig - Jiggen mit einer 2,40 m Rute


 Das es ein Kompromiss ist, allein aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Aktionen und Längen, dass ist wohl jedem mit etwas Erfahrung klar. Aber wenn man mit dem Rucksack unterwegs ist und nur hier und da zum fischen kommt, geht man diesen Kompromiss gerne ein und wie ich oben schrieb hab ich mit der 2,29m Kaibutsu bereits gute Erfahrung gesammelt.




ullsok schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal die Fox Trek Travel Rutenserie an, da gibt es einiges.


 Danke ein wirklich guter Tip! Genau nach der Serie such ich schon lange, hatte bereits früher in der Global Game o.ä. Magazin mal eine Anzeige von gelesen und kam einfach nicht mehr auf den Namen des Herstellers #6




ullsok schrieb:


> Zum Jiggen findet man ansonsten bei ebay ab und zu noch die mehrteiligen Jigwrex STC.


 Meiner Meinung nach kann man die kurzen Jigruten absolut nicht zum poppen gebrauchen, andersrum geht das jedoch schon besser 




ullsok schrieb:


> Und zum Popping bieten einige Hi-End Hersteller ja mittlerweile auch Reiseruten an, z.B. Tenryu.


 Waren mir bisher zu teuer aber werd mal schauen ob es da mittlerweile was bezahlbares gibt.




basslawine schrieb:


> hier gibts sie scheinbar noch, allerdings ein recht gesalzener Preis





basslawine schrieb:


> http://www.troutfishing.co.uk/shimano-caranx-kaibutsu-stc-light-pleasure-length-ft-7-6ft
> liefern auch nach deutschland


Wie ich bereits schrieb möchte ich aufgrund von den gemachten Mängelerfahrungen nicht im Ausland bestellen. Zweitens viel zu teuer, für meine habe ich damals ca. 230€ bezahlt.




basslawine schrieb:


> auf die schnelle gefunden als Alternative





basslawine schrieb:


> http://www.snowbee.co.uk/fly-fishing/travel-rods/
> ungefähr auf seitenmitte kommt eine popping/Boat rod, die sich ganz interessant anhört.


 Danke! Die schau ich mir auch mal näher an. #6

Wer noch was hat, immer her damit! 

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## fischforsch (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*

schau auch mal die "Balzer Adrenalin"... gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen.


----------



## fischforsch (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*

...oder einfach mal "travel rods" googeln.


----------



## Merlin (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=rhino%20df%20sea%20travel%20boat&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CGEQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fachversand-stollenwerk.de%2Fde%2Fshop%2F35b094ef-1a96-4ac1-bb3c-9b96632a4745%2F2c738485-d1ac-412a-a2a5-c4a044c59981%2Fproductdetail.aspx&ei=y3sWUM2tL-fm4QTHp4GwDA&usg=AFQjCNEbSv67nfUJ36z0aM-cKbtVaZCoOA

guck dir die mal an


----------



## kleinerStichling (1. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Reiserute zum Poppen und Jiggen*

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile gefällt mir das 2 in 1 Konzept der Snowbee Rute am besten. Der Bericht liest sich ja toll klickmich
Aber hat die hier jemand tatsächlich schon mal in der Hand gehabt oder gar gefischt?

Gruß |wavey:


----------

